# Top ten plumbing tools?



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm starting a job doing property maintenance. I have tubing cutters, wire brushes, and a turbo torch.

What else should I get?

Thanks.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This depends on what's usual in you area and what you're allowed to do without a plumber's license.

Walk through individual tasks that you may do and make a list of what's needed for tools and supplies to accomplish that task.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

You sure this is a good idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm sure 90% of the job will be repairing or replacing faucets.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

And you don't have any of the tools needed for that job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

Heck yeah! I've been building decks and room additions for the last 10 years.

I'm getting way too old to be schlepping OSB up 8:12 roofs. (especially on days like today- it's going to be 103 degrees)


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jayhawk Steve said:


> I'm sure 90% of the job will be repairing or replacing faucets.


Then you'll be changing cartridges. No joke, youtube it so you have an idea of what it entails - it depends on the manufacturer and model. There are some specialized tools for individual cartridges. Some cartridge kits include a tool, some don't. Some include silicone grease, some don't.

Basic disassembly again depends on the manufacturer / model. Small hex wrenches, and an assortment of flat and phillips head screwdrivers, along with a medium to small pair of channel locks pretty much covers it. Basin wrench if you're removing the faucet.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Once you've got your tools for replacing cartridges and washers (spare parts too) then it's a plunger, snake and Kinetic Water Ram http://www.drainbrain.com/pro/waterram.html. Be careful with the animals (snake and ram)!

Clogs and drips are 90% of what I run into, the rest is replacing fixtures. Nice to have tools for tightening drains something like this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tub-Drain-Remover-HDX170/204218645.
I have a couple similar to that. Basin wrench is also necessary http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Telescoping-Basin-Wrench-63812/204277452 mine is similar to that (Rigid?).

Rags, sponges and bucket come in handy. I like to grease some stuff when I reassemble makes it easier the next time (Sigh).

Fun work, you get to be the hero.


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Sisyphus. This is exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Faucet-and-Sink-Installer-Tool-27018/100595073
Will replace basin wrench on most faucets.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Then you'll be changing cartridges. No joke, youtube it so you have an idea of what it entails - it depends on the manufacturer and model. There are some specialized tools for individual cartridges. Some cartridge kits include a tool, some don't. Some include silicone grease, some don't.
> 
> Basic disassembly again depends on the manufacturer / model. Small hex wrenches, and an assortment of flat and phillips head screwdrivers, along with a medium to small pair of channel locks pretty much covers it. Basin wrench if you're removing the faucet.


Yeah good luck with that...finding cartridges for the cheapy heapy fixtures they often put in apartments...plumbing supply maybe...easier quicker to just put in another cheapy heapy fixture 

I've had nuts and bolts so corroded I've had to cut them out....

Include a nice pad in your tool kit to lay on, kneel on whatever...in case you gotta spend more than a few minutes down there


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...Include a nice pad in your tool kit to lay on, kneel on whatever...in case you gotta spend more than a few minutes down there





That's what she said...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Yeah good luck with that...finding cartridges for the cheapy heapy fixtures they often put in apartments...plumbing supply maybe...easier quicker to just put in another cheapy heapy fixture
> 
> I've had nuts and bolts so corroded I've had to cut them out....
> 
> Include a nice pad in your tool kit to lay on, kneel on whatever...in case you gotta spend more than a few minutes down there


Depends - around here it seems to be a lot of Delta and Peerless (cheap Delta), and some Moen. Then there are all the others...

Changing a faucet here requires a plumber's license, rebuilding doesn't.

You reminded me of one thing that's important - what your local water is like makes a big difference on what corrodes out, so repairs can be easier or harder...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

hdavis said:


> ....
> 
> You reminded me of one thing that's important - what your local water is like makes a big difference on what corrodes out, so repairs can be easier or harder...


That's the truth. Calcium buildup, rather than corrosion, where I grew up, was a common cause of failure for fixtures.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Yeah good luck with that...finding cartridges for the cheapy heapy fixtures they often put in apartments...plumbing supply maybe...easier quicker to just put in another cheapy heapy fixture
> 
> I've had nuts and bolts so corroded I've had to cut them out....
> 
> Include a nice pad in your tool kit to lay on, kneel on whatever...in case you gotta spend more than a few minutes down there


Actually I've had really good luck funding cheapy multi pack cartridges. Its the higher end imported stuff that you can't find chit for in a big box store, and specialty plumbing stores have to order.

Doing property maintenance, you'll learn. If its your first time, change out all the water cut off valves, and do a pre inspection. Better to know what your working with. Shark fitting removal tools are becoming more important.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

m1911 said:


> That's what she said...


If more than a few minutes are needed... ^^'s doing it wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> Its the higher end imported stuff that you can't find chit for in a big box store, and specialty plumbing stores have to order.


Yup! Those are the parts I have the most problems with. I gave up trying to find diverter parts for an expensive Euro fixture, now it's hand held shower only. No big deal I guess but it does annoy me. (Tough access from either side or I'd replace the sucker.)


----------



## CasaKeepers (Feb 6, 2016)

goneelkn said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Faucet-and-Sink-Installer-Tool-27018/100595073
> Will replace basin wrench on most faucets.


I bought this tool about a month ago with high hopes. Now after 5-6 faucet replacements, I can say that it DIDN'T FIT 1 single nut. Not one. Moen, delta, American Standard. Nope. I'm keeping it because it's such a good tool "in theory", but in practice, it's not made me a dime. Z

YMMV, 

Chad 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I only needed 2 most important tools... a plunger and if that don't work a cell phone to call a licensed plumber.:thumbsup:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

CasaKeepers said:


> I bought this tool about a month ago with high hopes. Now after 5-6 faucet replacements, I can say that it DIDN'T FIT 1 single nut. Not one. Moen, delta, American Standard. Nope. I'm keeping it because it's such a good tool "in theory", but in practice, it's not made me a dime. Z
> 
> YMMV,
> 
> ...


The hold down nuts??? Supply line nuts??? If so look at the pictures, your using it wrong.


----------

